# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Spider pen

## PoLeTe

Me podriais aconsejar si vale la pena o no gastarme los 50 i pico euros que cuesta, i que ventajas i desventajas tiene ^^. 
Gracias  :Wink:  (K)

----------


## Marco Antonio

ventajas con respecto a? 

Si te refieres a ventajas con respecto a otros ITR, la más acusada es que no es necesario que lo ocultes, puede estar delante de los ojos del espectador.

Lo demás es cuestión de gustos, hay algunos  otros ITR más caros todavía que el spider pen. 

Si miras en lo mejos y lo peor, hay un post dedicado a este artículo

----------

